# Hyperlite



## pjg (Jul 4, 2019)

We are purchasing a 2008 Hyperlite that is in place on a waterfront lot. I want to gut it but we have never owned one and wondering how I can find out what's hiding under the bed, couch etc before I start ripping out stuff..I found a floor plan but need more details about where water tanks etc are hiding?


----------

